# lab results ,please help



## moden (Mar 8, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/lMh3wEW.jpg

Hello !
As years pass by I feel I am getting worse.
I am 25 years old.
I am a student and developer. I had to quit from my job because couldnt afford it.
I had always got symptoms but things got worse.
My productivity and concentration were declining and now are near bottom. Although people I work say that I am unique to what I do and that few people can do what I can they also blame me for being too slow ,sluggish ,exceeding deadlines by months!

And it is true . I feel totally shit and retarted.

I cant complete my studies because it is too hard to concentrate and I feel shit.
-At morning I feel tired after a while
-Feel sleepy during the day but it is a strange thing. Like eyes are closing a sick type of tiredness. 
-No matter I sleep well my short term memory is shit. At math lectures I feel retarted.I cant recall formulas that professor told us numerous times while other students have no trouble.
-My hands are freezing cold during winter. I feel cold even with AC on.However physical excersise makes me feel fine for a while.
-My mood swings
-Have mind fog
-Lost all my motivation , only survival mode

I was prescribed medication before 2 years but was bored and ignorant and didnt take them! I have tested TSH 3 times in my life and seems that it is declining but my symptoms seem the same or worse...

I am going to visit doctor again. The bad thing is that I dont have insurance. 
Anyways happy to found you...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What medications were you prescribed? Can you post what lab's they have run along with ranges please?


----------



## moden (Mar 8, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/lMh3wEW.jpg
here are the lab results
I was prescribed lebothyroxine probably two yrs ago but didnt take a single pil


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your labs show you slightly below optimal ranges for most.

Please help me understand why you did not take the levothyroxine two years ago?

How much did they prescribe?


----------



## moden (Mar 8, 2014)

I didnt pay much attention.Also I have heard that since you take it your thyroid is going to stop within next years and if you dont take the pill == you are dead.

Now I dont bother if this is going to make me feel ok. I know that in case of war I am going to die because I'll be unable to get this medication but I prefer this than suffering.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, are you in the U.S.? It is my understanding that you can be on your parents insurance until age 26 in the U.S. Otherwise - can you get on the new Obamacare/AFA insurance exchange?

It would be great for you to get to a physician who can assess you, check your iron, your thyroid, etc.


----------



## moden (Mar 8, 2014)

I am not in US. tomorrow I am going to visit the doctor.

Did a sonogram and found 7mm nodule hypoechoic.

I have done 2 more in past. Last results were 12mm nodule and another one . Although I told the examiner that I had that nodule he told me that he cant find any 12mm nodule only the 7mm hypoechoic.

Is it possible that he didnt see it ?

Hypoechoic = cancer ?


----------

